# Building Code in OH - Wind Rating



## aanelson2020 (Jun 12, 2021)

Does Ohio have a minimum wind rating required when either repairing a roof or installing a new roof? Or does anyone know of other states that have a minimum wind rating in the building code?

I handle quite a few insurance and want to know if this is another avenue for approval.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Call you local bldg dept. they will tell you.


----------

